# When is the most fertile time of the month



## summerglory (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello FF

Seems like a simple question, but can anyone tell me when is your most fertile time of the month?

I have an OPK but when you get the first + to say you're ovulating, is it 2 days later that you're at your most fertile?

thanks
xx


----------



## vickster_77 (Oct 18, 2011)

They say you're at your most fertile upto 5 days before ov and probably for 24hrs after the egg is relased, but that's going off maximal survival times of sperm and the egg living for upto 24hrs.
I think they say you ovulate 12-36 hours after the LH surge, so as soon as you get a +ve OPK get BDing


----------

